# Rear fog light



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

For the markets with the rear fog lamp, is it incorporated into the tail lamp assembly or into the lower bumper? 
If there is an opportunity to post a photo? Thank you


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

It's in the bumper


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Mr Gee said:


> It's in the bumper


Thanks so much! And you have amber rear turn signals as well?


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

KCXTWO said:


> Thanks so much! And you have amber rear turn signals as well?



yes, Australian spec model


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I kinda miss my rear fog from my mkv, wonder if our lenses have the spot for the bulb and then we can just run a wire. Gonna have to check this out


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

doc - they dont have an opening for the bulb. i've had mine out and there are just the clips that hold it in place the rest is just flat


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

I have been poking around trying to find a left hand drive market that has an appropriate part#. I'll update, if anyone else has an idea, please let us know.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> doc - they dont have an opening for the bulb. i've had mine out and there are just the clips that hold it in place the rest is just flat


dang it


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

I would love to know if there is a rear fog retrofit available ... as well as if the european tail lamps with amber turn signals can be swapped out. I hate that we have such bizarre lighting restrictions here in the US.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

vwdeluxe said:


> I would love to know if there is a rear fog retrofit available ... as well as if the european tail lamps with amber turn signals can be swapped out. I hate that we have such bizarre lighting restrictions here in the US.


Yea sux because amber is a perfectly legal turn signal color here is the US


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Photo without light on???*



KCXTWO said:


> Thanks so much! And you have amber rear turn signals as well?




Please post a picture with the light off so I can see what it looks like??


Thanks,

KNEWBUG


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

KNEWBUG said:


> Please post a picture with the light off so I can see what it looks like??
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Mr Gee has the OEM rear fog.

I did do the UK tail lights with the amber turn signals. I am ready for the rear fog, OEM+ goofed up the order, so it has been months back and forth with no results.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

here are the part#'s if you need it. doing a little searching reveals that this part is going to cost around $130 or so.

rear fog light	
5	5C5945701B	led tail light with rear fog; light; (right-hand traffic only); left	1
5	5C5945702B	rear light reflector; (right-hand traffic only); right	1
5	5C5945701C	rear light reflector; (left-hand traffic only); left	1
5	5C5945702C	led tail light with rear fog; light; (left-hand traffic only); right	1


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Part #`s*



VRACERW said:


> here are the part#'s if you need it. doing a little searching reveals that this part is going to cost around $130 or so.
> 
> rear fog light
> 5	5C5945701B	led tail light with rear fog; light; (right-hand traffic only); left	1
> ...


 What year Beetle are these #`s for??? Usa models or European models?? R Lines??


Thanks


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

2012-2013 i dont know what region each is for but in my seaching i've only found our pass side one.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Mr Gee said:


> yes, Australian spec model


Hmmmmm, I wonder how much would it be to have you ship me a set of tail lamps from your local VW dealer???? And I wish I had known this earlier as I have friends from AUS visiting the US right now! UGH


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

KCXTWO said:


> Mr Gee has the OEM rear fog.
> 
> I did do the UK tail lights with the amber turn signals. I am ready for the rear fog, OEM+ goofed up the order, so it has been months back and forth with no results.


Care to share how you were able to get the Euro tail lamps? PM me PLEASE!


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

KNEWBUG said:


> Please post a picture with the light off so I can see what it looks like??
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Thanks....*



mr gee said:


>


thanks


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

vwdeluxe said:


> Care to share how you were able to get the Euro tail lamps? PM me PLEASE!


I received the UK tails with incandescent bulbs and amber turn signals from OEM+ when Josh was working there. I would not recommend them at this time.

There is no visible difference (other than the amber for turns/hazards when activated) except that the RAR has that single LED on the corner. The UK spec does have all the internal hardware to allow the LED circuit board and wiring, but there is no opened are for the light to shine through. 

If you have a set of brass ones, you could attempt the heat up the tails to separate the glue seal, disassble the housing, and drill out for the LED. For me the amber turn signals trumped the little after light.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

KCXTWO said:


> I received the UK tails with incandescent bulbs and amber turn signals from OEM+ when Josh was working there. I would not recommend them at this time.
> 
> There is no visible difference (other than the amber for turns/hazards when activated) except that the RAR has that single LED on the corner. The UK spec does have all the internal hardware to allow the LED circuit board and wiring, but there is no opened are for the light to shine through.
> 
> If you have a set of brass ones, you could attempt the heat up the tails to separate the glue seal, disassble the housing, and drill out for the LED. For me the amber turn signals trumped the little after light.


Thanks! Now I wish there was a resource for these tail lamps. There should be some on-line resource for european parts or dealer parts. Do you happen to know the part numbers?


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*PART #`s*



VRACERW said:


> here are the part#'s if you need it. doing a little searching reveals that this part is going to cost around $130 or so.
> 
> rear fog light
> 5	5C5945701B	led tail light with rear fog; light; (right-hand traffic only); left	1
> ...



Took these part #`s to my VW dealer and they did not work in the computer system, where did you find those #`s are they for the USA Beetles or European???



Thanks


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

those part number i pulled from www.partsbase.org under the eu 2013 beetle.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Unusual Request????*



Mr Gee said:


> It's in the bumper




Could you pssible take a photo of the foglight bulb and holder and wiring to the bulb underneath and behind the foglight???


Thanks,

KNEWBUG Please email to [email protected] or [email protected]


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

So it appears the North American R-line bumper on the turbo and the premium package beetles have the same reflectors as the European reflectors, I wonder if they also having the wiring for the fog light. If the weather ever cools down in Central Texas, I might take a look myself.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Backside of the left relector on my GSR*



emulous said:


> So it appears the North American R-line bumper on the turbo and the premium package beetles have the same reflectors as the European reflectors, I wonder if they also having the wiring for the fog light. If the weather ever cools down in Central Texas, I might take a look myself.




Looks like a bulb holder, did not see any wire looms to connect to, will try to find bulb and holder to fit, will run wire from the euro switch to the back of the car like I did on my 2003 Convertible????

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15097333359/


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

*All pre wiring done, waiting on lamp assembly*

After years of procrastination and while I had the bumper off for the OPS retrofit, I pulled the wiring from the CECM to the rear and wired the switch to CECM. Tested output and dash indicator.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

That CECM photo was while testing, the wiring was integrated into both looms to match the OEM harness


----------



## ZERO815 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi KCXTWO,

nice job! Before I ship our 2014 R line to Germany and need to do this as well. As far as I know you need to connect PIN 3 of the light switch with the CECM. Can you tell me which PIN I have to connect to and what the PIN number is for the wiring to the rear?

Thx
Mike


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

ZERO815 said:


> Hi KCXTWO,
> 
> nice job! Before I ship our 2014 R line to Germany and need to do this as well. As far as I know you need to connect PIN 3 of the light switch with the CECM. Can you tell me which PIN I have to connect to and what the PIN number is for the wiring to the rear?
> 
> ...


Good day Mike, from the euro headlight switch pin 9, that will go to the CECM white plug (plug B) pin # 43 to activate the dash indicator. Then from the CECM black plug (pin 6) will be run to the OEM LED rear fog. No VagCom coding required.


----------



## ZERO815 (Apr 1, 2017)

KCXTWO said:


> Good day Mike, from the euro headlight switch pin 9, that will go to the CECM white plug (plug B) pin # 43 to activate the dash indicator. Then from the CECM black plug (pin 6) will be run to the OEM LED rear fog. No VagCom coding required.


Sweet! Thanks a lot. On my next trip to Germany in July I'm gone buy the LED rear fog and retrofit it!
Have a good night.
Mike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daieihaux (Jan 12, 2020)

Is there anyway anybody who has completed this retrofit could show me how wiring was run. Completed a Ford Focus rear fog light now I need to complete the wife’s beetle before moving soon. 2015 turbo beetle 5C


----------

